# Alex ALX-290 wheels vs Shimano R-540's



## thrmaln (Feb 16, 2004)

Hello,

I have been turning to this discussion group for advice on which bike to buy. I have finally decided on a Specialized Roubaix or Roubaix Elite. I would consider the Comp model, but it's largest size is a 58 and I need a 62. Anyway, I am a big guy, 6'4" 245 lbs, but my goal weight is 205. Due to my dimensions, I realize that wheel integrity will by my limiting factor. Does anyone know which of the above mentioned wheelsets is the stronger of the two? I am not concerned with weight issues, but rather which will stand up to a larger rider. The R540's look cool but the low spoke count scares me. Does Alex have a website? I have searched but no luck. I am pretty set on the Roubaix decision due to its comfort oriented design and most of my riding will be long rides to work on fitness. I will never race and the components will not be stressed too hard if I can avoid it. I had entertained the thought of an Orbea Mitis3-3, but that being a race oriented bike just is not for me right now. Maybe in the future. If neither of these wheels are a good choice, I may ask my LBS to swap out for something stronger, but I would like to avoid it if at all possible. Any help or advice will be greatly apprecited.

Best regards,

Marc Webster


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

*Here's the link*

They are called Aclass and the link is www.aclass-wheels.com. I use the ALX320. They are really light but I think the R540 is stiffer and more durable. But then again, it is a tank. If you are not concerned about weight go for the R540. 

I don't know about the 290s because I haven't used them before. My pair of 320s had a particularly annoying clicking sound coming from the hubs and there were a few riders with the same problem, something to do with the springs being dry. They don't come greesed I think so you will have to do that once you get them. If not, they are value for money for the weight. 

Regards,
Sean


----------

